# ţine-o tot aşa!?



## Bântuit

Bună ziua,

"Ţine-o tot aşa!"

Presupun că asta e o expresie idiomatică.

Spune Google "keep it up!",e asta traducere corectă?

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

... or keep on going...


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc Farscape.


----------



## Miutzu

sau "keep up the good work"


----------



## farscape

"Ţine-o tot aşa... şi o să dai de dracu'!" Nu poţi să foloseşti "Keep up the good work!" aici. 

Dacă vrei să faci un compliment, să feliciţi/lauzi pe cineva sau un colectiv, atunci se potriveşte foarte bine.

Later,


----------

